# Medigap vs. Medicare Advantage



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

How do you choose? What are the benefits of one over the other?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> How do you choose? What are the benefits of one over the other?


Medigap is the same as Medicare supplemental insurance. People who get standard Medicare sometimes get Medicare supplemental insurance to help pay (or reduce) their copays, since most Medicare covered services require a 20% copay. A supplemental policy normally costs $100 to $150 per month beyond Medicare.

Medicare Advantage is getting insurance through a private carrier instead of Medicare. People get Medicare Advantage plans because they offer HMO and PPO coverage with much smaller copays than regular Medicare. Normally you just keep up your Part A & B premiums and that covers it, but some Medicare Advantage plans charge an extra premium beyond Part A & B. Medicare Advantage copays are usually so modest that supplemental insurance is not necessary.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Our problem where we live is that there are so very few M/care Advantage programs and the ones offered here are not very good. If you live in a large city it may be very different but watch carefully if you live in rural counties. Also check to see if your doctor accepts it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

cc said:


> Our problem where we live is that there are so very few M/care Advantage programs and the ones offered here are not very good. If you live in a large city it may be very different but watch carefully if you live in rural counties. Also check to see if your doctor accepts it.


Yeah, that can be a problem. When I lived in northern Nevada there was no Medicare Advantage plan available at all. That sucks!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

cc said:


> Our problem where we live is that there are so very few M/care Advantage programs and the ones offered here are not very good. If you live in a large city it may be very different but watch carefully if you live in rural counties. Also check to see if your doctor accepts it.


That's exactly the problem we're having. Every time I find one that sounds promising and check their site, I get the message 'not offered in your area'. Very discouraging.

Thanks, Nevada and CC, for your input.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You can search by zip code at medicare.gov for Medicare Advantage providers.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> You can search by zip code at medicare.gov for Medicare Advantage providers.



...................I have 55 different Advantage plans to choose from ! They haven't published their cost sharing info yet so I'm waiting on that before I can pick a plan . , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ...................I have 55 different Advantage plans to choose from ! They haven't published their cost sharing info yet so I'm waiting on that before I can pick a plan . , fordy


I've already decided that Alma is moving. UnitedHealthCare is too restrictive. We're going to a Humana HMO on the 15th.


----------

